# Floor Mic Placement



## zac850 (Aug 25, 2004)

Here is a stupid question from a lighting guy.

How should I position the floor mic's for a show. There is the flat part, and then the long raised part. Does the long raised part go parallel or perpendicular to the stage?

I put the long raised part parallel to the stage, but I have a feeling I'll also be micing the audience as well that way, but I'm not sure.

Thanks
-Zac


----------



## blsmn (Aug 25, 2004)

What model floor mic are you using?


----------



## zac850 (Aug 25, 2004)

Ah, that I couldn't tell you today. It is at a very small regional theater, and this is only my 3rd time working there.

I believe its a Crown something or other, but I can tell you tomorrow if that helps.


----------



## blsmn (Aug 25, 2004)

Probably a Crown PCC 160. You do indeed want to set it parallel with the front of the stage, and make sure that the widest portion of the flat area is pointing toward the actors - if you flip the mic over there is an arrow on the bottom pointing you in the right set-up direction. Depending on how close the mic is to the audience, there is some possibility that it can pick up audience noise - there have been posts in the floor mic thread here about plexi shields used to isolate them from the audience. I have even used clear plastic floor heating vent deflectors with good results also. Depending on where your speakers are located in relation to the mics, you will probably have to make some bass tilt adjustment on the bottom of the mic also. There is a 3 position switch for bass cut, flat or boost - start out in the flat position and bring them up and ring them out. If you are having too many problems getting the low end to settle down set the switch to cut and try again - I don't really like to cut them as it seems like they thin out a lot, but sometimes there is no other solution. Good luck


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 25, 2004)

Depending on how much vibration there will be on the stage (such as...we did 42nd Street this past year...lots of tap dancing), you might want to physically isolate them from the stage by taping them on a music stand, or by making a little adapter with a small piece of plywood and a dowel and put it into a microphone stand. This will allow you to pick up the sound you want without picking up a vibration noise.


----------



## Toul (Aug 25, 2004)

Another way to deal with foot noise on floor mics is to use equalization. It does a great deal, although a physical solution such as Foxinabox had might work better. Mackie boards have a "low cut" toggle button at the bottom of the blue equalizer knobs, and we toggle that on when we use floor mics. If your board doesn't have that, just turn down the lowest EQ knob as far as you can.


----------



## SuperCow (Aug 25, 2004)

Another idea could be to create a sound barrier, such as a piece of wood, with a bit of sponge foam on the audience side, spray painted black, to absorb some of the audience's noise. It's just an idea, I've never tried it myself.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 25, 2004)

Although PZM microphones are meant to pick up sound from all over, they have a front. Just pointing them in the right direction will do the trick.


----------



## zac850 (Aug 28, 2004)

OK, thanks. The mic's are PCC 160's, and thanks, thats what I needed to know. I'll look at the bottom of them and see if I can find the arrow.

Thanks a lot


----------

